# Mycyclinglog ticker



## Pjays666 (22 Sep 2013)

Hi could someone help please I can't see any signatures in threads or posts including my own but when I check my account it shows it???


----------



## Pjays666 (22 Sep 2013)

I always use this site on my iPhone hopefully it is nothing to do with later IOS update


----------



## ianrauk (22 Sep 2013)

Have you got the 'show peoples signatures' box ticked?
Click on your name top right.
Click preferences.
Check box.


----------



## Pjays666 (22 Sep 2013)

Just looked at it and it is ticked but nothing showing yet last time I was here everything was fine!!


----------



## Shaun (22 Sep 2013)

Should work. Try going into Settings > Safari > Clear cookies and data

NB: This will reset login cookies for any other open tabs.

Now double-click the action button (main button bottom middle) and (iOS7) scroll to Safari then swipe upwards to completely close the app. Click the action button again to go back to your apps.

Now open Safari and login to CC and see if you can see sigs?


----------



## Pjays666 (23 Sep 2013)

No still can't see it but can using laptop strange. I only seem to use this site on my phone and like to know progress on annual mileage.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Sep 2013)

Pjays666 said:


> No still can't see it but can using laptop strange. I only seem to use this site on my phone and like to know progress on annual mileage.




It's got to be your phone settings rather then Cycle Chat I'm afraid.


----------



## Shaun (23 Sep 2013)

Can you just confirm that you _have_ upgraded to iOS 7 ?

Also do you use *Safari* for browsing on your phone or Google *Chrome*?

If it's Chrome, did you get a message (after upgrading to iOS 7) inviting you to speed up web pages by enabling a new option to save bandwidth?

If so the likely cause is that it is logging you out constantly. The bandwidth saving comes from Google caching CC's content on its own servers and delivering it to you from _their_ servers; unfortunately this doesn't work for the forum session cookies which _must _be served from the CC server, hence the logging out.

There is an option to disable it in the Chrome settings if that's the case.


----------



## Pjays666 (23 Sep 2013)

Hi Shaun, yes I have upgraded to iOS 7. I use safari as my web browser. It is an iPhone 4S if that makes any difference but it was working before but upgraded on Monday and not been on cycle chat for couple of weeks. Thanks


----------



## Shaun (23 Sep 2013)

Pjays666 said:


> Hi Shaun, yes I have upgraded to iOS 7. I use safari as my web browser. It is an iPhone 4S if that makes any difference but it was working before but upgraded on Monday and not been on cycle chat for couple of weeks. Thanks



Okay, well let's check some stuff then ...  ... can you go to *Settings* > *Safari* > *Advanced* (bottom) > *Javascript* - is it turned on (slider to the right and green background showing)?


----------



## Pjays666 (23 Sep 2013)

Checked JavaScript is on


----------



## Pjays666 (25 Sep 2013)

Shaun said:


> Okay, well let's check some stuff then ...  ... can you go to *Settings* > *Safari* > *Advanced* (bottom) > *Javascript* - is it turned on (slider to the right and green background showing)?


Hi Shaun, I have checked JavaScript and it is on


----------



## Shaun (25 Sep 2013)

Okay, when you browse CC from your phone do you use portrait or landscape mode?

The new responsive design _removes_ signatures from view in portrait mode as the very narrow width doesn't support them properly.

If you visit this thread then flip your phone between portrait and landscape do the signatures appear / disappear?


----------



## Pjays666 (26 Sep 2013)

It doesn't make any difference which way I view it - still no sig, sorry to be a pain


----------



## Shaun (26 Sep 2013)

I've just removed an extraneous bit of code in your signature - can you see it on your iPhone now?


----------



## Pjays666 (26 Sep 2013)

Hi Shaun just checked it still no sig


----------



## Shaun (27 Sep 2013)

Pjays666 said:


> Hi Shaun just checked it still no sig



Okay, let's take it to PM and we'll carry on working on it from there ...


----------



## pjaytest (27 Sep 2013)

Logged in still nothing must be phone settings. Tried both portrait and landscape


----------



## Shaun (27 Sep 2013)

pjaytest said:


> Logged in still nothing must be phone settings. Tried both portrait and landscape



Okay, back to the drawing board then ...


----------



## Shaun (28 Sep 2013)

There's a new iOS 7.0.2 update - might help?


----------



## Pjays666 (29 Sep 2013)

Thanks Shaun installed that and guess what!!! Still no sig never mind better just go for another ride to de-stress.


----------



## Trickedem (22 Nov 2013)

I've just updated my ticker signature as I wasn't using my cycling log. However I got a message saying that I could only have one image in my signature. Unfortunately this means I cannot have my hard earned stars. Although I notice that #ianrauk has got round this somehow. Can I do anything?


----------



## ianrauk (22 Nov 2013)

@Trickedem 
Fixed it for ya guv!


----------



## Trickedem (22 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> @Trickedem
> Fixed it for ya guv!


top man! Not wanting to count chickens....But only one more to go for the 3rd star


----------

